# iSimple/iPod



## Accord 310 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the iSimple installed in my 2006 Accord Coupe and it has been working well for 6 months. Recently my XM mode has just disappeard, therefore not allowing me to use my Ipod. If you press the CD/XM/Aux button on the stereo it only provides you with CD Mode (VERY WEIRD). Any suggestions as to how it just disappeared? Any suggestions on how to fix it? Thank you in advance for your help!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

disconnect the ipod, disconnect the negative on the battery for 5 minute,thus reseting your computer and deck to factory settings. Plud it all back in and go. Make sure your deck doent have a theftlock code on it.


----------



## Accord 310 (Apr 20, 2009)

I will try this as soon as i get home. 

Hope it works. 

Thank you.


----------

